
Introducing Firefox Color and Side View - mikece
https://medium.com/firefox-test-pilot/introducing-firefox-color-and-side-view-20fa66c01ff4
======
hungariantoast
Right now it seems like using Color to change anything will revert your
overall theme from the Customize menu to the white theme. On Nightly this
means the new tab page and hamburger menus revert to a white screen. Hopefully
that gets changed later on.

Either way this is a very cool feature and Test Pilot is just another reason I
like Firefox so much

~~~
jgruen
Yeah, it will sometime soon.

(source: working on it)

